# My Website



## Rob_Broad (Jan 3, 2002)

Here is the link to my small website.  Hope everybody drops by and checks it out.  While you are there please sign the guestbook.

http://www.homestead.com/dynamicma


----------



## paulk (Jan 4, 2002)

Hi

Not bad at all, plenty of info, but for us ex Kenpoists a breakdown of some those techniques that we just cant quite remember would be good.

Have a look at our site and tell me what you think.

In the mean time have a great New Year

Paul K


----------

